# My LYFT RATINGS ARE LOW



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

How would I raise my Lyft ratings, I have great rating in UBer but my lyft is at the cusp of being cut off and I barely get any request. I don't know what to do to bring up the ratings, maybe its because I don't offer water or Iphone cables?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JoeJoseph said:


> How would I raise my Lyft ratings, I have great rating in UBer but my lyft is at the cusp of being cut off and I barely get any request. I don't know what to do to bring up the ratings, maybe its because I don't offer water or Iphone cables?


Nope.

Talk more, stop acting like everyone's private driver.

Dedicated Lyft pax dig the hitchhiker-style interaction. But if you spot what looks to be an Uber pax (or it's rating is "New" and it complains it couldn't get a driver / expresses surprise you actually made it quite quickly and just fine), do your usual thing if you need the ratings and they're all moody...or spin it like crazy into a shining example of why you wouldn't do Uber, because with Lyft your riders trusts you to be decent and honest and good at what you do and you enjoy providing that level of service...and then some

Blah blah blah....

Oh and if their car broke down share some advice about avoiding mechanic/dealer scams


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

With me, it's a numbers game since I get one Lyft pax to every ten Uber pax. Lyft is my backup. I run both apps when I have no pax in car. If your situation is similar, you may need to only run Lyft for a while to build up your ride numbers.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

Onthelake56 said:


> With me, it's a numbers game since I get one Lyft pax to every ten Uber pax. Lyft is my backup. I run both apps when I have no pax in car. If your situation is similar, you may need to only run Lyft for a while to build up your ride numbers.


Yesterday everytime I put on my Uber my lyft went off, its like Uber wakes up the lyft server. I would like to take more lyft trips but lyft is way too slow.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JoeJoseph said:


> Yesterday everytime I put on my Uber my lyft went off, its like Uber wakes up the lyft server. I would like to take more lyft trips but lyft is way too slow.


Think so too?

That's all the use I get outta uber these days


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Whining paid off

Some Lyft CSR just took and dumped out all minfares dinged "navigation" from ratings count

4.7 two hours ago >>> 4.8>>> minfared a noob 4.7>> complained andtold em I just couldn't keep in picking up 5.0 rated promocoders no more

.... 4.9

Just like before this updated app nonsense!!!!

PS now if they'd just get the cars pic right --- stock photo of some 320i does NOT look anything like my 335d (no tint, no privacy curtains, no black 19's, no turbo bulge, no beige leather interior)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

That's a 328i no E90 320i


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

JoeJoseph said:


> How would I raise my Lyft ratings, I have great rating in UBer but my lyft is at the cusp of being cut off and I barely get any request. I don't know what to do to bring up the ratings, maybe its because I don't offer water or Iphone cables?


Mine is 4.96 and I don't offer water.I have a charger and gum.I just conversate and listen.Works like a charm.Plus jazz and febreeze...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I usually carry a 4.9 ... I stopped offering water and mints but I make sure my car is always clean and I have a charger handy.
Also noting on the app when you give a low rating is a good tool because Lyft will reverse a bad rating from a Pax if they see your side of the story.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I got hit with a 4* the other day with no explanation whatsoever. Pulled me down to a 4.98.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

My Uber rating went down and my lyft went up. I did start talking to my lyft passengers about using Rideshare apps. They all seem interested lol.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a 4.99 and offer water, their choice in music and conversation if they want it. 
I look at the water thing as simple. It costs about $3.50 for 24 waters at a local grocery store. I offer one to everyone and most say no. A few say yes and all appreciate it. I average 70% of my rides give a tip (most on the app) and the ones who take a water usually always tip. Their way of paying for it, I guess. 
I wouldn't say the same for uber pax because they can't tip through the app.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm a 4.9 on Lyft and 4.91 on Uber . When I switched to focusing on UberSelect I started buying water , I don't keep it cold , I put 3 in each rear door and I don't refill them till it runs out . Sometimes a whole week goes by before I use those 6 bottles. Sams club has 40 bottles for $2.99 . A case has been lasting me about 3 weeks which includes my wife and I snagging one occasionally from the garage fridge . It cost me a buck a week to keep water in my car . I have noticed that when people comment about taking a water they usually tip but not always . I also sometimes forget to re stock my car so the water thing really isn't a big deal 
I've had a few pax complain I don't have water before but screw them I 1 star them

As far as other amenities I use two phones one android one Iphone so I have charging cords , I usually keep gum in my car and if someone asks a fellow pax for gum and they don't have it I offer a pcs of mine (a pack lasts me about a month) I have an aux cable in my car but I rarely let people use it , when I just had it available people who were going for an 8 minute ride would spend 8 minutes connecting there phone and finding one song they couldn't even finish in time . So now I have it for the long trips , sometimes I snag someone from the airport and they're going over 45 minutes sometimes 90 minutes away, I offer more amenities to people who are going to be in my car for an hour

I think most important is just make sure you , drive safely , keep your car clean , and navigate properly . If you do all of that you should be fine , honestly as long as you are over 4.7 it doesn't really matter


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

You gotta be like this guy:










Ratings are like a fairy tale on wheels !!! WTF !


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> You gotta be like this guy:
> 
> View attachment 49831
> 
> ...


Disney toons ... and to think I was playing sports talk radio in Spanish all the time "No es bueno"


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I worked for the mouse for 8 years. But if I got in this dude's car, I'd one star his butt.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

Rating system of both uber and lyft is not fair. Both pampers the riders. Look at the postings here drivers almost is ready even to entertain the riders. My car is 2 years old, very clean, black color. I keep waters and some magazines like new yorker. Today 2 rider gave me low rating. I asked the company the reason, they could not answer me. I picked them up exact place and dropped in the same. They should have given low rating because when i accepted them both were more than 10 min away from me, and i drove one 8 min, other 10 min. I would not accept them but the location was Weston, MA, I believe i was only driver in that area. They have met me with non smiling face even barely responded my greetings. Riders can see our total ratings, why we cannot see their total ratings which were given by previous drivers?
I was giving for all riders 5 star, but starting today I give what they deserve.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

4.98 currently. Been as high as 5.0 and as low as 4.92 over 1,200 rides. Clean but older car. Try to drive safely. I find the main thing that affects my ratings is my attitude. If I drive to much and get all wrapped up on the money my ratings go down. If I remain genuinely interested in my pax, my ratings go up. I actually find this somewhat annoying, as my pax seem to suss out my actual attitude even when I think I am covering. Guess acting is not in my future.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> That's a 328i no E90 320i


BMW geekfest. Who cares what kind of wienerschnitzel machine it is.

Just kidding, in case you're sensitive.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ErkanAk said:


> Rating system of both uber and lyft is not fair. Both pampers the riders. Look at the postings here drivers almost is ready even to entertain the riders. My car is 2 years old, very clean, black color. I keep waters and some magazines like new yorker. Today 2 rider gave me low rating. I asked the company the reason, they could not answer me. I picked them up exact place and dropped in the same. They should have given low rating because when i accepted them both were more than 10 min away from me, and i drove one 8 min, other 10 min. I would not accept them but the location was Weston, MA, I believe i was only driver in that area. They have met me with non smiling face even barely responded my greetings. Riders can see our total ratings, why we cannot see their total ratings which were given by previous drivers?
> I was giving for all riders 5 star, but starting today I give what they deserve.


Why would you accept a ping so far away anyway? That's almost a sure thing they'll give you a low rating, specially because the ETA the pax gets is always sooner than the ETA you'll get from the GPS...


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> You gotta be like this guy:
> 
> View attachment 49831
> 
> ...


In this week's Lyft email, a driver who turns off the Lyft app to give out of town visitors a free ride around the city... They're promoting this?








Golden Fistbump










*Jose*
San Francisco

When he learned his passenger was a tourist, San Francisco driver Jose turned off driver mode and provided a free tour of the city. "It makes me love SF even more," Joann says.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I would love San Francisco or any other city if I got someone to be my tour guide for free... But I can't offer the same for any Pax in Miami, they already ride around in my car for cheap already


----------

